# Put my Plow truck to work--Boulder/Longmont Colorado



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

Bright fancy new 8' w/wings Curtis plow attached to Chevy 06 2500HD needs to get dirty for money.

Longmont, Boulder, Frederick/Firestone, Lyons

Insured (1 million), Reliable, Experienced (unlike most everyone else around here I know how to stack snow and understand the concept of edge to edge)

Thanks


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

LoneCowboy;357754 said:


> unlike most everyone else around here I know how to stack snow and understand the concept of edge to edge)


around here, meaning in your part of town RIGHT? I don't think you'd be slammin guys you want work from


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

well uhhh, I'm hoping someone needs someone to teach the rest of them.
seriously, I'll bet 90% of the sites here aren't stacked, so the snow after snow is just losing parking space after parking space.
Really.
I think the drought drove a lot of long time plowers out of the business and a lot of talent went with it.

But of course, the person who would hire me would already know this.


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

anyone need a sub?
another round of snow coming????


----------

